# auto repairs



## Frank B. (Jun 14, 2009)

where is PCV valve on 2002 6 cylinder Toyota Highlander and how do you change spark plugs on same car?
I am a fairly experienced home repair person but these two issues on this car have me baffled!


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

There is a cover over the valve covers, remove this and you will see the coil packs. you remove the coil packs to get to the plugs. The original plugs are iridium and good for 100,000 miles. Not sure where the pcv valve is located.


----------

